# Vayhra du Royaume d'Heracles FRII



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We are bringing over Vayhra from France this month for our friend Daryl Young (Los Angeles). He will make him available for stud and plans to play at French Ring and MondioRing and train decoys.

Short video taken a couple years ago when I first met Vayhra. The owner did not train seriously with him but you can see the dog's power and how out of shape Ron is! :-Dhttp://www.pawsnclaws.us/malmales.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aJdoH2F1eE

and link to photo and ped and owner info: www.pawsnclaws.us/malmales.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a full brother to Vulcain Ricks dog right ?? : )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like him. Is it me or is he a bit big headed for a mal? I know, its a strange observation but it seems like he has the head of a GSD and the body of a mal. It's kinda cool looking.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This is a full brother to Vulcain Ricks dog right ?? : )


Yes a litter-mate to Vulcan. I first saw the dog when I went over with Dexter. The handler of Dexter had a partner and Vayhra was the partner's dad's dog.. The tall decoy is the partner Cedrick. 

I saw the dog training there when we were visiting and wanted to buy him then, but he wasn't for sale as they wanted to use him for breeding a few times first. Now Christophe is cutting back and both Vayhra and Deny are to be sold. He's kept females from both to breed to Dexter. 

After 2 years of working on them now Vayhra comes to SoCal! :wink:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I like him. Is it me or is he a bit big headed for a mal? I know, its a strange observation but it seems like he has the head of a GSD and the body of a mal. It's kinda cool looking.


It's the type I like..better to bite you with!:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It will be nice to have those two to breed to. I am going to use Soda with Vulcain in the future. See what the heck happens.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, one on each coast. It's a mix of Lobo and Kim du Boscaille..sort of like how Dexter is bred as well. This can be very useful for me. :-D

Your girl has Kim back there and Atos (sire of Dusty which is on Lobo's side as well). Maybe Elgos as well? (another Atos son).. Not a bad choice especially if your female has a lot of speed.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll put Saida with Vayhra for starters as I like the Dexter/Saida combo a lot (Blitz, Drogo, Diesel, Cain..).


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

That looks like a nice dog!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> That looks like a nice dog!


Thanks. When he gets here I'll start getting better video together especially when they help train decoys as that's pretty entertaining. It's almost impossible to get video from our French friends and when I mention youtube their eyes glaze over! :-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice forward biting yeah. Looks nice and so does his brother!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you ever gonna get back Dexter???


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you ever gonna get back Dexter???


I'll probably have to pry Christophe's dead fingers off his leash! LOL He loves Dexer and the dog lives in his house and goes everywhere with him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I could help with that, I don't particularly like the French.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I could help with that, I don't particularly like the French.


LOL! He's one of the good guys!  He likes the kind of malinois that I like. Also, I think Dexter being used over there is a good thing as he'll probably get more breedings there than here because everyone in the USA is so far apart which makes breeding to dogs that we like difficult. 

How are the 2 "puppers" turning out?


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

And the good thing to your kennel to Breed dexter On France is?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> And the good thing to your kennel to Breed dexter On France is?


He's competing in France at FRIII and trying to qualify for the Selectifs this year. It's good for the breed so it's good for me. Never bad to have good dogs being trialed and bred IMO.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok and i finally is your dog and i respect that

But on the Breeding side , i think they already have tons of good dogs competing and breeding on France , as you already said. To return the good ones, to a bigger universe of good dogs?.Just now you dont have Dexter available for your Program. ( on hand i mean) or other breeders on America to Grow the malinois on this side.

I am not against trialing and breeding, also i think is awesome for the developement of the sport on the continent to have good dogs (american continent). They already have and are producing tons every year.

But is just my opinion and i am noone to tell you what to do with your dogs. I was just curious on that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: How are the 2 "puppers" turning out?

They seem ok, working on housebreaking them, ad getting them used to the crate. They have been up and around since they were two weeks, which was new to me, and explains a lot about this retarded breed.

Just today they started getting quick, and I have to keep an even better eye on them. This morning with only one eye working after work, one managed to dive into the house while I was searching all the bushes for it.

right now they are in the crate NOT eating, wanting to get out and dive around. They are starting to bite my toes and the dogs tails.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Debbie,
Beautiful dog! I like his style.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> We are bringing over Vayhra from France this month for our friend Daryl Young (Los Angeles). He will make him available for stud and plans to play at French Ring and MondioRing and train decoys.
> 
> Short video taken a couple years ago when I first met Vayhra. The owner did not train seriously with him but you can see the dog's power and how out of shape Ron is! :-D
> 
> ...


Thats a very nice Malinois. I like the look of him alot. Also has a nice French pedigree thats Elgos free.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> Ok and i finally is your dog and i respect that
> 
> But on the Breeding side , i think they already have tons of good dogs competing and breeding on France , as you already said. To return the good ones, to a bigger universe of good dogs?.Just now you dont have Dexter available for your Program. ( on hand i mean) or other breeders on America to Grow the malinois on this side.
> 
> ...


It's sure I have a plan not to worry! ;-) How does a video on Vayhra turn into a Dexter thread! :-oDexter has some power! They do both have Lobo on the top and Kim on the bottom, but through different sources...hmmm.

I have Dexter available for my program. We get offspring when we want from there as well as I have Dexter kids already here. As you said there are a lot of Malinois in France and therefore there are more choices of good females to breed Dexter with and then I can take puppies from that. Those pups come here to eventually be bred if they turn out nice. 

You don't have to "hoard" all the dogs in your backyard in order to utilize them. I am sure if I had Dexter here, I wouldn't of kept D'Only. To have that must "malinois" around would of been difficult. Also, you notice that I'm not keeping Vayhra. I could, but why do that just to have him "handy" for breeding... This way Vayhra gets an owner that focuses just on him and trials and trains him and their club benefits by having a trained, strong dog to train the decoys and motivate the members.

:idea: I'll tell you a little bit about "the plan"...Later on I can take my Dexter females and then I can breed them to D'Only..shhh.. 

I like it that a dog gets worked and trialed in authentic French Ring and is someone's special dog. Dexter would not have the trialing opportunities here in the States. Also, how many dogs can one person do right by? I made the promise to his breeder that would be titled in French Ring and got first pick male. We both keep our promises.

Anyone in America can send for frozen semen if they like or get on a plane just like I do to breed to the right male. However, I recommend making a trip out of breeding your bitch as that way it's a breeding expense (write-off) and if you pick a nice place like Florida which I'm doing next you can watch some training and get some sun. Ron is going to France next week..not the best choice for this time of year because it's cold..but, Paris is always nice and the food and wine are awesome. 

This turned out longer than I planned..I should of just said "watch your own *ss and I'll watch mine!" Just kidding. I don't mind answering questions as long as they aren't too personal that is! :smile:

....what am I doing this morning for example...drinking coffee then getting ready to go to the Mondioring seminar in Oceanside (Juaquim from Switzerland). Picking up crossants for them on the way at a bakery. Also, taking my female Beauceron "Bijou" to breed her to Avatar, FRIII. Taking D'Only along for the ride. Also, taking my friend's Avatar son "Luc" that I'm boarding for her and meeting up to do lunch.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Thats a very nice Malinois. I like the look of him alot. Also has a nice French pedigree thats Elgos free.


Thanks. I'm happy to have him here in SoCal now. The owner kept back several daughters for breeding and it will be interesting to see what they are bred to over there and the results as well. I'm taking my old Zodt daughter to him as the results of the Dexter/Saida were nice.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation

NIce to learn


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> Thanks for the explanation
> 
> NIce to learn


It's all in fun! BTW, I misspelled croissant previously. :-D 

I do think when Americans buy dogs/puppies sometimes the Europeans feel like the dogs disappear just like when I sell dogs to the police, they most of the time disappear from the gene pool for breeding. If promises are honored and we work with each other trading breeding stock then more breeders would be willing to part with good stock. We can't just take, take, take all the time. What are we giving back and sharing with the breeders there? It's not an endless supply of great dogs over there.

Ron is taking an older male Beauceron to France to stand at stud and also a Master/Saida daughter to a breeder and we get females when we need them. Working Together.


----------

